# Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo 2011



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Fathers Day weekend, starting June 16 Captain's meeting at GLYC, then fish June 17 & 18, trophy presentation and fish fry Fathers Day, June 19.

We need volunteers to take the young folk out fishing. Bill Hargreaves founded this event 41 years ago to turn kids onto fishing instead of trouble they could get into. We have been able to get enough volunteers to take their boats and over 50 local youth, some of whom had never been on a boat or been fishing.

check out details at http://billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com 

Post here if you wish, boat name. size, how many you can take, if your boat has an enclosed head,(for girls), where you will be leaving from, etc. Go by GLYC, or call

Tom 572 1225


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

+1

The leader board will be posted to http://www.facebook.com/BillHargreavesFishingRodeo this year.

Make sure you "Like" the Rodeo and you will receive leader board updates throughout the tournament.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sign up now*

At present, 3 June, we have the following volunteers that will take kids fishing one or more days:

Victory at Sea - Capt Jim Lawler
Blue Print - Frenchy, (depends on work)
Skintback - Welder, Les Roberts
Odaat - Oldflathead Tom
J JAMS

We need more boats. You do not have to fish offshore, bay fishing is great, kayakers, surf and/or SCUBA.









This young man had never been on a boat or been fishing. It turned him on to a good life.

Sign up by posting here, PM or call me

Tom 572 1225


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*another boat*

You can add another boat to the list. I know I have at least 3 kids chomping at the bit to fish.:thumbup:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Volunteers as of 6 June 2011*

Boat Name /Captain # of anglers leaves from dates

Victory at Sea /Jim Lawler 6 301 Edgewater DR. 16 & 17 June

Blue Print/Emmanual(Frenchy) 8 Harbor View

J Jams/ Jimmy 4(?) ?

Skintbak/Les Roberts(Welder) 4 301 Edgewater Dr.

Odaat/Tom (OldFlathead) 3 301 Edgewater Dr.

MissLisaToo/Mullethead 3 ?

J Hall 3 ?


Hey Skippers, thats only 31 kids. 2009 we took over 50.
We need more boats!
We needs some young anglers first names only and if female so they can be assigned to a boat with an enclosed head.

Post, PM or call
Tom 572 1225


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bill Hargreaves fishing rodeo*

Hello Tom

Looks like I shall be stuck offshore that week, really frustrating but got to work, many delays on this work means i am only going to be pressurized today and back home after the first week of July. Tom if you establish contact with one of the educator or a group of kids, i'll be more than happy to take a group out for a nice day on the water regardless of the rodeo.
Best regards to Bobby and yourself.

Emmanuel

PS I still have your empty bottle, actually it is at the brewery, it will be one the first thing i shall take care of when coming back !!! If you received the bait net , let me know, shall ask julie to send you a check for it, thanks.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*You got to work*



Frenchy said:


> Hello Tom
> 
> Looks like I shall be stuck offshore that week, really frustrating but got to work, many delays on this work means i am only going to be pressurized today and back home after the first week of July
> 
> ...


We are now down to six boats and 25 kids.
Who wants to step up and volunteer?

Tom


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

When the Bell rings!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bay fishing is okay*

You don't have to go way out. Even just fishing Big Lagoon is okay. Some of these kids have never even been on a boat.

Who will sign up? We have liability releases.

The under 13 year old who catches the biggest Croaker will win a new Jon boat. Can you imagine how happy you would have been to have your own boat at age 12?

You don't have a boat? Well I have some and can't drive but one at a time. Want to volunteer to take some kids out on my panga or the Chico Limo?

Tom


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the week! Who's all in?

We have 4 Open Division & 3 Juniors.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*It's not too late*

You may enter the BHFR up until Thurday evening's Capts meeting.
Kids, under 13YO just show up with their fish at the weigh ins and fill out an entry form.

TAKE A KID FISHING


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Tomorrow is the Captain's meeting. It's not too late for tickets.

The Rodeo will be posting weights and pictures during the tourney this year via http://www.facebook.com/BillHargreavesFishingRodeo

Make sure to "Like" the page and you'll receive updates.

Anyone want to guess what the "sleeper" fish will be this year? There's always one like the HUGE dolphin that won the Ladies Tourney


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Captains meeting Thursday at 6PM*

Whether you are going to fish or not, come on out to Grand Lagoon YC Thursday evening 6PM.

Jim Olsen, sorry, I told you 7PM. I was wrong it is 6PM

Anyone from Bayou Chico/ Edgewater Dr. area going? I need a ride.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Blew engine yesterday*

So, I could not take anyone fishing today. 26 YO Evinrude slung a rod or ....
I will be available tomorrow to take kids + parent or legal guardian fishing for croaker in Big Lagoon on my 'toon.
Remember the kid under 13 YO with the biggest croaker gets a new jon boat.
WX looks okay.

Tom


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Somebody put a 7 pound speck on the board............


----------

